# Where does it end?



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I took up knitting again after a 20 year break. My aim was to use the basket of yarn I'd kept all those years. What happened? The basket grew and grew and now the yarn fills a wardrobe. It's a mystery to me.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


No, sorry, you are in too deep to ever get out.
Many years ago, I had the same problem and ended up buying the whole wool shop which was so much fun.
First dibs on all the new yarn that came in.
Only problem was, I was too busy knitting for others, I did not have time to use the yarns I loved.
Now, 18 years after selling the shop, I still accumulate yarn to the extent that there are crates in my sewing/craft/junk room, crates in my spare bedroom, a stash beside my chair that seems to spill out all over the floor and a couple of big baskets full in my dinning room.
My house is only little so it is not easy to hide all of this stuff if I get visitors.
Oh well, my friends all know me well now.
The main thing is to have fun and enjoy, even if you are just looking at and stroking the yarns and not knitting or crocheting.
Life is too short to worry about a few baskets of yarn, you may as well worry about lots of baskets of yarn.
All the best with your affliction.
Colleen


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

My basket became a bin, then another and now is threatening to take over my spare bedroom. It doesn't stop.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The only 'cure' I know of is to quit going online, quit reading magazines that show off amazingly tempting yarns, and never even pass near a yarn source, be it a local yarn shop, garage sale, church bazaar, or second-hand store. In other words, become a hermit!

There are a few KP users who swear to us all that they never have more yarn than needed for what's on the needles and the next project. I can't remember when that last applied to me; it was many decades ago.

Enjoyment is healthier than worry, so enjoy your every-growing stash!


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Only 2 baskets????? You are in the early stages of the addition, you can still be saved. I've filled a room and now have inherited my mom's stash that started with 4 hampers full. Dad it still finding yarn at their house. I'll be able to donate mittens forever. But I don't smoke!!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Just think of it as saving for retirement. Everyone needs to do that, right!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

For Sure Cure - Start USING It! smiling; that's how we all started just a few skeins here and there.......


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as saving for retirement. Everyone needs to do that, right!


Oh yes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! This is just the beginning?? I have only been knitting about 4 months, bought some books and checked the internet and plunged in. Every mistake is a learning experience and I love it! Now from your replies I realize I'm not in that deep. Yet. Downside - I can never again accuse my husband of being a pack-rat.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Knit faster!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

No sorry no therapy


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I find if you go out and buy more yarn it helps a LOT.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With all of the successful research I do...

It's a toss-up whether the second hard drive partition will fill up first or I get cracking on my current supply. As I have yet to sell a major shawl.... Poor, POOR hard drive!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hence the third basket. I was at (of all places) Big Lots today and found some smaller skeins (50gm?) in great colors for $1.00 @ so bought 10 of each. One is black with colored flecks here and there and is the standard size I have been using. The other is white with lovely pastel bits here and there but is like a very fine boucle. I am waiting to see how it works up or whether I will have to double it. Well, from my descriptions you can all tell that I am all ambition and very little knowledge. BUT learning all the time.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I was trying to make some new yarn I just got fit into the wardrobe I have which is filled only with yarn from the bottom to the top and then there is yarn stacked on the top out side brushing the ceiling. I said to my self "I really am going to use some of this before I get any more". (The wardrobe is only one of several places I have yarn stashed- behind my living room chair in my grandmother's crock and so it goes. ) A lot of my yarn is red heart acrylic which serves it's purpose but when I get the chance to get some nice wool I give myself a pass on getting new yarn which is what I just did with this lovely new yarn. " However" I really should stop now or else start getting rid of some of my red heart yarn. No! I'm not getting rid of any yarn -just yet.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Why on earth would you want to do that? Haven't you heard? "She who dies with the most yarn wins."

If wrong-headed person criticizes you just tell them you are a Collector. Some people collect stamps or antique buttons or . . . You collect yarn. It makes you happy. Nuff said.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't worry your only a beginner you'll soon get more practise at buying and before you know you'll have stash and you'll wonder why you thought 2 baskets full was a lot.

What chance do I have of resisting the urge to buy more wool when my husband said 'well aren't you going to buy any.' I wasn't even planning on looking let alone buying any. Well I went had a look but didn't buy anything there was nothing new in the shop as it was already spring.

I'm sure to pick up a ball or 2, maybe a suitcase full as we are going to NZ in 3 weeks. I've already got a couple of shops in mind.

Rhonda


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha! There's no therapy, that I know of. But I can tell you what's worked for me. I have segregated my hobby into three hobbies:

I knit
I read about knitting
I shop for yarn

Now I try to give equal time to the first two, so that I get the fun of looking at patterns and reading this forum, but I also get a decent amount of knitting done. As I decided a while back that it was sort of stupid to never have any finished projects because I was too busy reading about knitting. On a side note, I recently went through my unfinished projects and reclaimed the yarn and needles from anything I didn't recognize or didn't care about any longer. So now my projects are at a reasonable level and half my needles are no longer missing. Ha.

As for the third hobby, shopping for yarn - well I sorted what I have and convinced myself I have enough of whichever kind I would need for almost any project I could want aside from a sweater. So I still look when I get an email about a yarn sale, I still get excited about what I would make with it. But then I stop and look at yarns I already have and discover I usually have something comparable. And then I shut off the computer and sit down and do actual knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Ha! There's no therapy, that I know of. But I can tell you what's worked for me. I have segregated my hobby into three hobbies:
> 
> I knit
> I read about knitting
> ...


 :thumbup: I bow to your wisdom, and I shall try to emulate your example.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Oops, I need therapy for this??? HMMM, I thought yarn was my friend...


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Get another basket, and another and another...One can't have too many baskets !


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh my dear! You have come to the feed the addiction group! No one really wants to quit, we all want to want to quit.

There is no 12 step program, for this, no group therapy, no way back...so, just give it up, and let the addiction rule. Are you gambling, no, drinking,no, using illegal drugs, no...so out of all the addictions in the world, this is by far one of the safer ones.

Opps, did you want us to talk you down??? If so see first line...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I just buy more crates! My stash is going to outlive me. Tis a terrible addiction but it doesn't harm anyone so wheres the worry?

I try not to make eye contact with any yarn shops, if I do I know I'm sunk


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a compuslive thing most of us can't help it the yarn just jumps into our bags. :lol: :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Aaaaahhhh...

If you ever find something helpful, please, tell me...


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

I am also a yarnoholic but I used to be a bookaholic. I had books all over the house my husband made me pack a suitcase with books and give it to the hospital, that was 15 years ago - I can still remember what books went and haven't yet completely forgiven him - BUT - then came the Kindle - all books went to charity except for my very favourite ones. Why can't the boffins come up with a kindle for yarn - we could see all the yarn we had at a glance - no rummaging for that elusive coloured ball - and just pull out a hank when we needed it. lol


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> It's a compuslive thing most of us can't help it the yarn just jumps into our bags. :lol: :lol:


and I'm sure it breeds there.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

The first step is to admit you have a problem.. The second step is to deny the first step.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, so I am not alone, tho my biggest problem is the patterns, I only started looking online for a bootie pattern, as I was going to cull a lot of patterns and just keep a few good patterns, then I found you and now I have so many patterns its not funny, needless to say I soon ventured off from booties. The yarn is begging to catch up, not many shops here to tempt me, yet!! But now you have shown me another world out there regards knitting I am really hooked.  :-D


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't you think this is a nice problem to have? Too much yarn?


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

I have storage totes myself!! One for blues/greens, one for pinks/reds/orchids/ one for black/white/tan/yellow, one for bulky and a final for fancy and miscellaneous!!! I finally stopped adding to the stash though!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


nope!!!! sorry it's got you,come and join us ,it really is painless,you'll love it,just a world of wonderful colours and joy,on the down side...apart from your house getting smaller(yarn comes first)there is none.
enjoy,Gladys xx


----------



## Chrisjb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a full wardrobe full and more all round the house. I can't knit fast enough and keep up with the new wool/ colours that come out that I just have to have. My problem is I buy wool then find a pattern to do but I think I buy wool quicker then I find patterns.


----------



## Chrisjb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a full wardrobe full and more all round the house. I can't knit fast enough and keep up with the new wool/ colours that come out that I just have to have. My problem is I buy wool then find a pattern to do but I think I buy wool quicker then I find patterns.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Vershi....Like you I collect patterns also.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

jemima said:


> Vershi....Like you I collect patterns also.


Is there any hope for us? why do we need so many, guess we will have to get the yarn to go with them

:lol:


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Your therapy is to join this group! I have a craft room devoted to yarn (as do many of KPers) so you're in the right spot.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's called Knitaholicism. It's very addictive. I had all my yarn in my craft room and now it's spread to the wardrobe in the spare room,


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I've just returned to knitting after a 20 year gap and have quickly become addicted to collecting wool and patterns, plus filling up my laptop memory with free patterns and tutorials. My wardrobe is full to overflowing with baskets of wool, toy stuffing, embellishments, knitting books and patterns collected from magazines and the internet. I keep collecting patterns to knit for others, but the list of projects is getting longer and longer and I have not taken a break in months! I think I have got repetitive strain injury because my thumb is stiff and sore! I was getting really worried about this addiction to knitting and wool collecting - until I read all of these responses. Now I realize it's just normal! :lol:


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> It's a compuslive thing most of us can't help it the yarn just jumps into our bags. :lol: :lol:


Well, I tend to think that it is a creative thing. In a book on creativity that I am reading Austin Kleon talks about collecting things we love that foster our creativity. I think it may also be a security thing -- we never want to run out of something to keep our hands and minds busy and healthy!

I don't think we need to justify these baskets of yarn -- people buy very expensive paintings for their walls and barely glance at them, extra sets of china and silver linger unseen in cupboards. Diamonds are in lock boxes or safes.

Our yarn stashes are useful and used. I would suggest to sort, handle and gather ideas for how to use those stashs - Take pleasure from the yarn. Remember Donald's Uncle Scrooge swimming in his money -- well swim in your yarn! I have a basket of sock yarn displayed as a center piece on my antique tea cart. I'm about ready to pull one more skein out of it for my next socks, and will probably add some colorful Christmas ornaments or sprigs of holly to make it fit the season.

Take Joy,


----------



## Irene Ferguson (Jul 31, 2012)

There is no remedy for this affliction the yarn stash just appears and worse you promise yourself faithfully that you WILL put down the needles and clean the house, do the garden, get started on organising Christmas, even if it's only buying the Christmas cards only to discover that you have cast on 60 stitches and knitted eight rows before your brain has realised what your hands are doing. Oh well Christmas will have to wait a little longer I've got a baby coat to finish.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Therapy???? you want THERAPY!! too late now you are hooked!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, the only thing that helps is to buy more yarn....make beautiful things so you can buy more.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Machine knitters have shelf fulls - there is no hope for you!
I have a loft full, as well as baskets full.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My husband jokes that my yarn stash grows faster than dust bunnies. Only problem is that I live in an RV and when we travel from one location to another I have to deplete my stash to get our weight down and have space to move when on the road. Great thing is that one I arrive there are new local yarn shops to visit and the yarn bunnies can one again multiply.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


Colleen, I love you!


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

Hi. My name is Cookie. I am a yarnaholic! I don't think this type of treatment would save any of us! lol ENJOY your yarn!


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Join the rest of us addicts. You are too far gone to save. I have a wall full and told myself no more until I used that. Unfortunately the other day I came upon someone else"s stash in a thrift store-some really beautiful yarn cheap and that was the end of that resolve. Just start knitting.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Haven't got a remedy, but have a " valid reason" - it 's Multi Tasking. Wool is a very efficient insulation material so all you are doing is helping to insulate the walls you store it against until it is needed for another project. I use the same reason for collecting rather a lot of books, which are obviously stored in shelving against the walls, thus insulating our home. 

I hope everyone has a lovely warm (if in the Northern hemisphere) Christmas.


----------



## Wai Lan (Oct 14, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> Ha! There's no therapy, that I know of. But I can tell you what's worked for me. I have segregated my hobby into three hobbies:
> 
> I knit
> I read about knitting
> ...


I like your reply a lot (everything in balance)
:wink:


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a hand knitter at night and a machine knitter during the day need I say more. Oh, I must add I have two craft rooms full of yarn and two machines up and running at all times and a VERY understanding, kind husband who never complains about my stuff. I'm one happy lady.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pru said:


> I am also a yarnoholic but I used to be a bookaholic. I had books all over the house my husband made me pack a suitcase with books and give it to the hospital, that was 15 years ago - I can still remember what books went and haven't yet completely forgiven him - BUT - then came the Kindle - all books went to charity except for my very favourite ones. Why can't the boffins come up with a kindle for yarn - we could see all the yarn we had at a glance - no rummaging for that elusive coloured ball - and just pull out a hank when we needed it. lol


I am with you on this. I have hundreds of books on my Kindle and need a device such as you describe for my other crafts. Then I will be really happy!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry there is nothing that can be done about this addiction. The only support group is this forum and we encourage you to indulge it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

LindY G said:


> I find if you go out and buy more yarn it helps a LOT.


HAHAHA! If only that worked! I tried it with eating and wasn't successful!


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I used to stress over all the yarn I have, promising myself I wouldn't get any more until I used some up first. I then built a craft room with cubbies and shelves and lots of baskets. Now I can enjoy what I have and appreciate all the pretty colors and textures around me while I knit away.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, we are a huge group of enablers - isn't it great!

It is especially nice to go through my stash and find things I'd totally forgotten about. I might even think of a use for it, to go on my 'To Do-(in my dreams)- List' if I can find it.

Then there are the books - being simple-minded, I like them better than downloaded patterns because of the big colour pictures. And I have waaaay too many...

Don't hesitate, BMeredith, jump in and join us, the yarn is lovely and warm!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

We are all is hillarious! Just thinking of that rush someone else will get when they run into my stash at an estate sale or thrift shop. It makes me feel good to be part of this joyful circle of life.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Some thing must be wrong with me. I went into JoAnnes the other day with a gift card and a specific yarn I wanted only to walk out with nothing. There wasn't a yarn in there that called my name.It seems like that is what usually happens - if I have extra money to spend, I don't find anything I like but if I am short on money, I always find something. My stash is not so big, a couple totes, a hamper full, and a few other started projects.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My cure was to do as complete an inventory on an Excel spreadsheet of all my yarns.

When finished and the automatic yardage total popped up I knew I would not buy more yarn -- 18,000+ yards yet to be knitted or crocheted was more than enough.

WRONG! I buy more . . .

Shrugging one's shoulders is a good exercise.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

rujam said:


> It's called Knitaholicism. It's very addictive. I had all my yarn in my craft room and now it's spread to the wardrobe in the spare room,


Perhaps it has to have a different name - because some of my yarn is for crocheting, too. Just haven't figured out which is for which.

Then there's Swedish Weaving on Monk's cloth ...

SweKniCro or CroKniSwe or KniCroSwe.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as saving for retirement. Everyone needs to do that, right!


That was my excuse, too. Use it for retirement when money is tight. I think in the past 4 1/2 years since I retired my stash has actually grown!


----------



## kay2906 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok we've got a support group on here for you, I'm exactly the same but I am also a dressmaker.... Whenever I went to my favourite Asian fabric store I always came out with more fabric, I have boxes of the stuff in the spare bedroom. I only take £2-£3 cash with me now if I go!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think there's cure. I now have a walk-in closet full of buckets, baskets, etc., for my yarn collection, and I have a cart with yarn in it on several online sites! I never know what I might want to knit next!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have found out that when you go to sleep at night it multiplies...but I haven't been to the lys for 2 weeks not because i don't want to ..but have a guest this month and dang they have to eat...and they would choke on yarn,...


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

LOL I have to go with the lady that said.. only two baskets? :lol: I have a closet full of bags full of various yarns cuz I wanna make.. everything! :-o


----------



## plus ten (Dec 5, 2012)

Ihavent knit for thirty years due to arthritis. I have a empty basket but have started to knit again, but one at a time. Puts in the time in rest home. Items make good donations.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You are toast. It's over, give up and go with it. It's fun.


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone remember the Tribbles from the old Star Trek series? Little balls of fur that squeaked and multiplied rapidly on their own. I think every skein of yarn is part Tribble because I'm sure I didn't buy all of the yarn that's slowly taking over my bedroom.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, knitting is great therapy, lol


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

No.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

TNS said:


> . Wool is a very efficient insulation material so all you are doing is helping to insulate the walls you store it against until it is needed for another project. I use the same reason for collecting rather a lot of books, which are obviously stored in shelving against the walls, thus insulating our home.


I never thought of it that way, how sensible, I also have stacks of books. Also its colour therapy, just gazing at all the colours is good for us.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

My husband helped me "organize" my yarn...now I can see the floor in my spare bedroom. But I warn you, it is very addictive...I even chose the color of my new bathroom from a lovely skein of alpaca I found while on vacation.

So there you have it...a perfect use for all those lovely colors of yarn. Forget those little chips, I am sure you have many colors of yarn to match the color you need for your next project.:? The painter thought it was the nicest color scheme for a bathroom he had ever painted. A soft sea green...


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My therapy is to not go into yarn shops or drool over online sources--just go through my stash and decide what to knit next.

Of course, the temptation to do the above occasionally overwhelms me, and half price sales are my especial downfall! 

Believe me, three baskets of yarn is NOTHING!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

That is your therapy --relax and enjoy


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Never thought of this,it's a great excuse. I too have a lot of books.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not our fault. I believe the yarn is multiplying on it's own. We have nothing to do with it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well it looks like we need more (good) books on 1 skein wonders... that don't mean a hat or scarf...and we need more (good) books on stash busters.. this way we can clear out the 'junk' yarn we aquire and focus on our beautiful yarns.. I think stash's grow because we usually buy what we need plus a skein.. then it get put away and a year or so later we need more and end up buying the same stuff over again.. and then there is the problem of weight.. we might have the perfect color for something but the weight is wrong.. and after we have our minds set to making it we have to go get more yarn... its a circle that just goes on and on...I saw a blanket that changed yarn color every row.. it was done in garter stitch and the ends were kept long for fringe.. I think that will be a good place to start...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Therapy for buying yarn? Knitting IS my therapy...so I have to have yarn! I definitely would NOT try to find a cure.


----------



## mafones (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't you know? The person who dies with the most yarn wins!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I just can't seem to outknit my yarn purcases! Everytime I make an item, I find more yarn. Jessica-Jean is right. The only way to beat this happy addiction is to stay home all the time until you knit up all your yarn. I think that will be about 5 years of hermit life for me!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Give up the cute little baskets of yarn and go for the large Rubbermaid tubs - I have 7 of them lined up downstairs, some days I add to it, and other days I take away. It is known as stashing - so much fun


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, you are just in your infancy in yarn stashing. I have about 10,000 sq.ft. in a storage unit, some by my TV chair, some specialty yarns in my office area in a 8 cubit ft crid storage system and about 60 stackable 30 gallon crates in my studio. Now, the thing about stashing yarn is, you don't know what you will be using it for right now, but it is so soft, beautiful and exquisite, you just have to get at least 10 skeins just in case you get an idea for a large project later. So you stash it awaiting that moment of inspiration. It may come tomorrow, next year or the year after, but it is there for you when you need it. My goal is to make my stash visible from SPACE, to be right up there with the Great Wall of China. Hey, do they have storage in that thing? Wait, nevermind!!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

This week at a guild meeting the subject of my yarn stash came up. One woman said how big is it - a couple of trash bags? All I could do was laugh! I told them the only space I had for my stash was in an unused bathtub. The same woman then asked how much above the top of the tub. I spread my arms wide and said there was more in another closet and more upstairs. 

I will be doing a complete reorganization of the yarn in the tub as the shower curtain fell down. It is easier to work without the curtain so once the last Christmas box is in the mail, I start on the tub. All colors with 3 or less skeins will be brought up front and will be used first. I've been doing this now for a couple of years and I can see some difference in the stash size. 

So far this month or so I've been able to resist a few really good sales/coupons by saying there will be more after Christmas! Oh, goodie!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> Yes, we are a huge group of enablers - isn't it great!
> 
> It is especially nice to go through my stash and find things I'd totally forgotten about. I might even think of a use for it, to go on my 'To Do-(in my dreams)- List' if I can find it.
> 
> ...


I surrender! I have a computer full of patterns and am always looking for more. As I look at them I see yarn I just must have. Then the books. Browsing through them I see hundreds of stitches I must try. Then my overactive mind starts coming up with it's own ideas (I posted a muff I made and am now using left over yarn to cover old wood hangers, 8 purl stitches across and 13" long, leave a long tail, push metal top through middle and sew up).

I am 67 yrs old and retired and all this started 4 months ago when a small thought crossed my mind that I had never tried knitting, why not give it a try. Thanks to you all I have no further desire for rehab. So glad I found this site.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Ohoh your hooked LOL I've been knitting for 65+ years and I can tell you it never ends :thumbup: It piles up in every nook and cranny . You just have to buy another couple of balls/skeins of yarn that caught your eye that you might use some day.NO CURE Good luck..Anita
PS.. Don't even get me started on patterns LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just think of how many manufacturers and shops we are keeping in business and that we are helping the environment because if no one bought anything new there would be nothing to re-cycle!


----------



## Lynnee (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it breed's overnight!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Yes there is therapy.....buy BIGGER baskets.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the club, you're in great company!


----------



## dragonkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to the beginning stages of "SABLE" (Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy) There is no cure or 12-step program for us. It's an addiction that goes beyond anything I've ever seen. We rationalize "But it was on sale" or "I have the perfect pattern for this" We defend our stash "Oh you won't laugh at the amount of yarn I have when you want me to knit something for you" and we make excuses " I don't know what I'm going to do with this yarn, but it's so pretty I have to have it because they may discontinue it and it won't be here when I do find something to do with it" All of the classic excuses are here. There is no fighting it my dear, just give in, relax, buy yarn storage bins, and accept your fate. We are all here to support you in this addiction. We enjoy the company. Welcome to the yarn cult. Enjoy your stash.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad, you're in good company!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Three baskets is an honest start, keep up the good work. Those of us who've been stashing for decades are not going to sit around and wait for you to catch up....


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I've just returned to knitting after a 20 year gap and have quickly become addicted to collecting wool and patterns, plus filling up my laptop memory with free patterns and tutorials. My wardrobe is full to overflowing with baskets of wool, toy stuffing, embellishments, knitting books and patterns collected from magazines and the internet. I keep collecting patterns to knit for others, but the list of projects is getting longer and longer and I have not taken a break in months! I think I have got repetitive strain injury because my thumb is stiff and sore! I was getting really worried about this addiction to knitting and wool collecting - until I read all of these responses. Now I realize it's just normal! :lol:


You sound just like me but happy with it.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Enjoyment is healthier than worry, so enjoy your every-growing stash!

:thumbup:


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU WENT THROUGH. I TOO HAD A YARN SHOP AND PUT ASIDE YARN THAT I WANTED TO MAKE SOMETHING OUT OF. ALWAYS TOO BUSY WITH THE SHOP OR GRANDKIDS. EVEN THOUGH IT HAS BEEN MANY YEARS SINCE I CLOSED THE SHOP PEOPLE STILL GIVE ME YARN WHEN THEY ARE CLEANING OUT. IF I STARTED THIS MINUTE AND KNITTED EVERY MINUTE UNTIL I DIES I WON'T USE UP ALL MY YARN!!!! GOT TO LEARN HOW TO USE MY KNITTING MACHINE!!!


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, no. I have my stash that I have been adding to for about 40 years and inherited my mom's stash, too. But I have a 50% off coupon so I'm headed for AC Moore! )


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


Why not join a swap? You will be able to swap some skeins that you no longer remember what they were purchased for and gain something new that you haven't looked at before. Besides, it's a nice way to meet new people and acquaint yourself with some newer yarns and fibers at no cost (else postage). Swaps are lots of fun and anyone with a cache of yarn and supplies can gain more living room space. It's lot of fun. Have a great time. Patricia


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

KM's do use up a lot of yarn but I don't think I'll use what I have in my life time. So I mentioned to my husband to make sure my stash and machines go to my knitting ladies. I should put it in my will cause if my kids get to it first they'll just throw it out.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

How would a person find or connect with a swap? Thanks.


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

yarn multiplies (like rabbits?)


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

I understand knitting is therapeutic and relaxing.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

That is the therapy!!! Keep buying and knitting and just don't worry about it!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Nope! You are hooked! You have the illness we all have!
daleech


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as saving for retirement. Everyone needs to do that, right!


Funny, that's just what a nice owner of a local LYS told me years ago when I first started to visit every knitting establishment I passed. Think of it as having something to do during your retirement. I never regretted it.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Therapy? Yes, it's called keep knitting!


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

What a relief to realize there is a community of yarn collectors that I can associate with. My collection was so large that I bought two knitting machines hoping this would be the solution to get rid of most of my yarn. That was over 30 years ago. I never really got used to the machines and they're still sleeping in a closet. My collection is very slowly going down as I still can't resist a bargain. Even if I were knitting full time, I wouldn't have enough time to work it all before I die. I taught my two daughters how to knit when they were children but only one showed some kind of interest and ended up giving it up. My consolation at this time is the hope that what's left after I'm gone ends up with one of us, the addicted yarn collectors.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Just read what is beneath my message. It is not an addiction, it not being able to have self control, it is not spending wisely........................it is those people in your head who are causing the problem. Do not try to get rid of them for they will double, do not try to "tranquilize them" as they will tripe, and do not under any circumstances try to talk to anyone about them other than another crafter because then they will quadruple. I know because they have quadrupled several times and there is nothing left in my head but yarn, patterns and needles!!!!!


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

And it's not just knitting! I crochet, too, and just the leftovers of the two can take over a closet.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

No but welcome to the club!!!!!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it as saving for retirement. Everyone needs to do that, right!
> ...


My car automatically drives into the parking lot of any establishment that has Y A R N or K N I T on a sign. Can I blame my new GPS? Patricia


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


try promising to buy no more baskets, that might work.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

It all started so innocent. A few balls of yarn for a sweater (which by the way is still unfinished) then a tote or 2, or 3 or 4 ok maybe more. Then all of a sudden I don't know what happened to my spare bedroom. I know I had one but I did notice I now have a craft room.

So don't feel bad. To be honest with you I like my craft room much better.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I took up knitting again after a 20 year break. My aim was to use the basket of yarn I'd kept all those years. What happened? The basket grew and grew and now the yarn fills a wardrobe. It's a mystery to me.


How can you buy yarn without knowing what it will be used for, will there be enough of that kind, and what will you do with leftovers? I buy yarn only with a pattern in hand. I guess I'm not as experienced in judging as most of the KPers.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL! When I started my husband asked how many pounds of yarn I had to accumulate until I could sit down and actually finish something!! Everything was an adventure==every new pattern every new colour every new "touchable" yarn!! I have finished multitudes and the stash has never decreased!! In fact I really think if you put enough in a bin it will breed!!
Go with the flow and happy knitting (stashing!!)


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


no therapy, only support groups like this one (but of course we enable each other) -- happy knitting!


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

I keep giving it away, yet it still mutilplies. I am sure I don't buy more, so it must indeed breed.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

My solution was to move to a much smaller place. Now I have about half the amount, stored in every nook and cranny, but it was a traumatic experience, sorting through my stash(es) and giving up yarn that I was never going to use. I based my sort on "What was I thinking when I bought that!"
Good luck and stay strong!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoots said:


> Get another basket, and another and another...One can't have too many baskets !


I have about twenty very large rubber maid totes in the basement all full of yarn :-D ..and when a friend wants to do a new project she comes round to look through my stash!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


We can give you addresses where to get your basketssss at a good price. loll.
Happy knitting !


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. You're hooked. Sorry. ;-)


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

It used to be I bought what I needed to make something...now I have totes of beautiful yarn with not a clue as to what I am going to make....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


No. No therapy needed.
Consider yourself gifted - with the talent to knit 
- and focused - with a laser-like eye for spotting the good stuff 
- and brilliant - with the good sense to snap it up!


----------



## Lynnee (Nov 1, 2012)

Been really naughty and bought some more online.Wellllll,some one had to give it a good home!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


unfortunately knitting is therapy.....so you are just feeding your passion! No Cure! believe me I tried many times....I am up to 7 bins and need another to cover the overflow.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello, my name is Glenda and I'm a yarnaholic. I've been buying yarn for 45 years and I've given up hope. I knit and crochet for 2-6 hours a day but there never seems to be enough yarn. My husband is kind, laughs, shakes his head and pulls on his sweater.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You're definitely not alone!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Ha! There's no therapy, that I know of. But I can tell you what's worked for me. I have segregated my hobby into three hobbies:
> 
> I knit
> I read about knitting
> ...


As Jessica says, very wise advice! Now to see if I can follow it. May be too late for me, tho. I've lost count of a number of things, or can't find them anymore. Oh, such luxury to be lost in.....


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm afraid you have come to the wrong website for help. I think you are looking for yarn addicts anonymous!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Your stash will come in handy in the future. Yesterday a friends grandson asked me to make him a scarf. He wants a green and purple striped one. I went right to my big stash and found exactly what he wants. When my aunt died 22 years ago her daughter asked me what I wanted to remember my aunt. Diane meant clothes or jewelry. However, I asked for my aunts knitting patterns, needles and yarn knowing Diane would not use them. To this day I use the patterns and needles and remember my aunt. Stash is good- keep it and use it.


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

I like to look at it as a good addiction. I have two stashes, yarn and fabric. These things can be used to make garments or other things to benefit people. Whether you make them for yourself or others, or you sell them, they can still be beneficial to someone. Unlike drugs or alcohol, which can tear your life apart or, God forbid, kill you. So don't be so hard on yourself. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


If you could see the sheer volume of yarn that has taken over my house, you'd see that the only positive therapy is to KNIT MORE! (with what you already have, lol!)

Welcome to the world of needles and hooks,
Karen N.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Still doesn't work though does it, cos we just buy faster! lol


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us one of us...welcome and well met


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, my solultion would be to buy more basketsd!!! LOL!!!

I had planned to make mittens for my DIL's class of 4th graders using yarn from my stash . 17 pr. needed, so thought I would make 20 to be sure everyone got a pair they liked. Then, of course, I had to buy yarn in colors that would go with that in my stash, then not enough of some yarns, did stripes. Yeh, to make a long story short, added to my stash instead of using up most of it. Oh, well, maybe more mittens next year!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Lynda Margaret Ann (Dec 6, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Well this one FINALLY made me reply! I have been watching this forum for at least a month or two or three!!! and finally registered. I have taken up knitting again after about 10 years "off". I have recently moved from Calgary and when I left there I handed over my BIG stash to my neighbour. With a new grandson on the way in April I have accumulated scads of wool, pattern and all kinds of accessories, and I am not afraid to tell the world! It is an addiction but a very good one!
Also this site is like my morning paper! I can't wait to read what is out there! Talk about therapy and great learning! This morning with this posting I honestly laughed so loudly that my neighbour is liable to come and see if I am alright! Thank you all for this great place!

And as far as your "problem" goes....how about KNITTING a BIG basket????


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

You might want to try packing for NZ the way I did for our Baltic cruise. I packed in one small suitcase and put it in a larger suitcase because I knew the large one would be full of new yarn when I returned. It worked out great. Go with one bag and return with two. Bought beautiful wool in Russia, Finland, and Estonia. That was in 2008 and I still haven't worked up most of it, but it makes me smile behind glass doors in my craft room. I'll get to it one of these days. Right now I'm all about hats, fingerless mitts, and cowls for Christmas gifts so knitting for myself is on hold. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

nope better find a closet next


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I'm afraid you have come to the wrong website for help. I think you are looking for yarn addicts anonymous!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

There is no therapy or magical cure for yarn hording. I tell myself no more yarn all the time, but it is everywhere, I don't even have to leave the house. The internet sales say, buy me now and and knit me later, but later never comes, because I am always tempted by another yarn sale that I had told myself, no, you don't need it. If anyone knows a cure, please enlighten all us addicts.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

You find yourself in a fix....do I use my stash or buy that lovely yarn recommended by the pattern. And so it begins....


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


Colleen, what a joy it is to read posts such as yours (and all the others here)! I so look forward to firing up my computer every morning and learning more about knitting, and even more about people. I love that you bought the store!! Now that you're home is your "store" I think you should just give up and do your interior decoration entirely with your beautiful yarns! Tell everyone it's the newest trend in interior design. :thumbup:


----------



## CarolineC (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm relatively new to the knitting game and to this forum but my stash has been growing at an alarming rate despite all the toques, scarves, mitts and socks that I have knitted and given away in the last couple of years. The only conclusion that I can arrive at is that once you put those hanks of yarn into the big tote in the cupboard they start breeding.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


This is one of those diseases where the cure is worse than the illness. The side affects would be much greater than you could handle, so just grab your needles and live with it. You might be able to effect some kind of control with treatment (such as taking up eating, smoking, drinking, sex, or some other addiction) but I don't think you'd be as happy. Well, maybe sex wouldn't be too bad. :roll: But you have support here---when you feel a yarn-buying-binge coming on, just write. We'll help (by telling you to GO FOR IT!)


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


My husband says this to me all the time -- especially when I'm knitting something for him.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Lynda Margaret Ann,
Great idea on knitting a big basket. I have a pattern in my favorites list. Now lets get the birth of christ over and maybe I will find time to make myself something. I just love making things for other people!!!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

JBSD said:


> There is no therapy or magical cure for yarn hording. I tell myself no more yarn all the time, but it is everywhere, I don't even have to leave the house. The internet sales say, buy me now and and knit me later, but later never comes, because I am always tempted by another yarn sale that I had told myself, no, you don't need it. If anyone knows a cure, please enlighten all us addicts.


I'd say just try to look before you leap, meaning when you're tempted to buy a new sock yarn (or whatever) check your stash first. You may be surprised to see a forgotten skein that will make you just as happy. Then cast on! Paying $0 because something is already in your stash beats any sale.

I was busy getting primed for the juncture of Michael's yarn being heavily discounted AND they have 20-40% off your entire purchase including sale items coupons at the same time this time of year (coming soon). Then I looked and found that I still have 16 skeins from last year. Time to rethink things and get busy with what I already have.

Maybe that helps?

Using the queue feature in Ravelry is also good. When I first joined I put any pattern I was interested in making into my queue. Now I know that those go into my Ravelry library (save in library) until a solid decision to make said item is made. So now that my queue is cleaned up and I'm ready to tackle the next project I have an idea of exactly how much yarn I will need for the next project, and can check my stash, or check the yarn sales to be sure I have what I need. Then I try not to look farther ahead than one or two projects. That is helping too.

Finishing more projects is my goal, and buying more yarn is not (usually) the answer :shock: :-D


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

LaLaWa,
Do you live close? Maybe you can slap my hand or flick me upside the head when I even think about buying more yarn or a pattern. You sound too organized to be one of us.<hehe>


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

No, just enjoy!

Momma Osa


----------



## Lynda Margaret Ann (Dec 6, 2012)

daleech said:


> Lynda Margaret Ann,
> Great idea on knitting a big basket. I have a pattern in my favorites list. Now lets get the birth of christ over and maybe I will find time to make myself something. I just love making things for other people!!!


Okay, I give what kind of wool do use for a basket? or is it just a floopy thing that will hold a stash? I don't get out much!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

No. Some knitters would say only two? LOL Just enjoy your new craft and we at this forum know where you are coming from.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

No cure and I don't want to be cured. Just want more storage space!


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

kathleen40 said:


> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a compuslive thing most of us can't help it the yarn just jumps into our bags. :lol: :lol:
> ...


yup - I agree.... just like rabbits!!
:lol: 
And just think - you are keeping "someone" in your LYS and crate making-business in a job!! best rationalisation I can come up with :roll:


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

This IS the therapy :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

This worked for me-while I was sitting at work bored, I made a list of every single unfinished project. I then made up my mind not to buy any more yarn or start another project until I finished the list. After about a year I realized that the projects and tempting yarns were not all that great after all, but some were and I even sold some of the projects to my co-workers! I now have much self-control. It may work for you too. All the yarn, projects can become a burden, so be careful...


----------



## ruthie49 (Jun 25, 2011)

no


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I made the mistake of going to John Lewis today and while there thought I would just look at the wool. It helps to do a bit of window shopping so you know where to find stuff when you need it.

I came away with two patterns for my little grandson and three lots of wool to make them. Just hopeless at self control.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

daleech said:


> LaLaWa,
> Do you live close? Maybe you can slap my hand or flick me upside the head when I even think about buying more yarn or a pattern. You sound too organized to be one of us.<hehe>


Well I'm not too far, but on the Seattle side of the sound. I am soooooo not organized, and a sucker for a yarn sale. It's just that I'm trying hard to mend my evil ways. I know I always WANT to buy more yarn, but now I try to talk myself down from the ledge by reminding myself to shop at home first, and work on what's in my project bags first.

Have you been to LittleKnits in West Seattle? They have great prices and a fully functioning web site. Now I pick out things on the website but drive out there to actually touch and feel before purchasing. I buy a lot less that way, because seeing the yarn in person talks me out of many of the things I would have purchased based on the web description.

We've spent a week each of the past two summers in your county. It's beautiful, and so much to see and explore!


----------



## amybridelmit (Dec 6, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as saving for retirement. Everyone needs to do that, right!


I think this is my favorite reply to the question! I will use it with my husband!


----------



## amybridelmit (Dec 6, 2012)

Lynda Margaret Ann said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??
> ...


I try to give yarn to anyone who asks! Unfortunately I get a lot more requests for knitted items than yarn!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Made all my Christmas presents out of "stash" yarn. Seemed like a lot of knitting at the time, but hasn't made much of a dent. Oh, well guess it will keep me busy for another year or ????years.
Enjoy
Hugs and Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

ooh what a happy group we are and who could pass up a lovley new yarn.I can't and just find another box to put under the bed.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


The only therapy is more wool. ha ha You have now got an addiction !! Welcome!! 
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The only therapy is to buy more.

Hazel


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry no help from me to stop you either. It grows and grows, I don't know how many bags of wool I have got of wool. The patterns files are bursting patterns of all sorts Have fun collecting.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to our club!!! I always have room for more yarn...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

No there is no end once you have been bitten by the yarn bug. I just cleaned out by stash and donated the yarn and projects to charity. Now I can start over again without feeling guilty.(haha) I have come to terms that this is one affliction I will never find a cure for. Quitting smoking was easier. In other words, welcome to the "stash" club. RELAX, ENJOY AND KNIT!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorry to say it only ends when you do! Do not worry about it because we all do it! And those people like me who do more than one craft and more "stuff" to hide! At least the skeins of embroidery thread do not take up as much room as a skein of yarn! And I have well over 1000 plus skeins of embroidery thread! A lot was given to me and I bought the rest over the years.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine just grows overnight. Every time I open the spare bedroom door there is more there. Actally there is no room for a bed in there what with dolls, teddies, patterns and my computer in one corner. Ah well at least I can still shut the door if we have visitors.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Sorry to inform you but, there is no known therapy or cure for your (our) affliction. You just have to learn to live with it just as we all have. lolol


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, become a collector of baskets! They are ever so handy.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

You made me smile, thank you. I am not the only one that has bags of teddy bears and dolls as well. I have got embroidery packs and threads plus my crafts boxes. Like you there isn't room for a bed either.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Buy more and larger baskets along with acquisitioning a craft room to keep them in.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i feel your pain!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


Certainly! Baskets!!! LOL 
:lol:


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the bug too, the sad thing is I am giving it to my DH. We went to the thrift store to search for (I forgot), I lost him for a minuet when he comes running over to let me know there were some huge cones for the knitting machine. We took them all, so with us it is cones not merely skeins. My sewing room is being taken over by cones of yarn!! Enjoy life, knit.

Ramona


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


I don't think there is a therapy,I think most of us here suffer with the same.Mine started out as plastic box now my spare room including the bedside drawers are full of yarn! lol I did get it down this year to two boxes but has gone right back up again.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The only 'cure' I know of is to quit going online, quit reading magazines that show off amazingly tempting yarns, and never even pass near a yarn source, be it a local yarn shop, garage sale, church bazaar, or second-hand store. In other words, become a hermit!
> 
> I looked through MY stash the other night, and found a skein from EATON'S! How long ago did that store close, and how long before that did they stop carrying yarn and fabric? Keep promising myself to USE UP what I have on hand before buying anymore.Unfortunatey, a new wool shop Wet Coast Yarns just opened up the street! Appropriate name for a Vancouver shop!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

There's no cure that I know of, so I'll just continue to add to my much loved collection. It doesn't help that I attend a knitting group every week at my lys. I do a great deal of knitting, but also a great deal of buying for future projects. Oh well!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I absolutely can not go past yarn without buying some. If I see it on sale I HAVE to buy. I look at my stash and I swear it seems to multiply like rabbits!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

No therapy, just add tubs and bins so the baskets don't overflow so fast. Projects come in all sizes.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Am trying very hard right now to use some of some my stash without buying much yarn. Have bought 3 skeins of the ruffle yarns though. Must finish and also begin and finish some major projects though before I buy more.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm out of control as well!!! Just can't resist all the new patterns and colors of yarns!!! My husband thinks I am sick and the only one that does this!!


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

I just hope I don't wake up some morning to a camera crew at my door from the show "Hoarders".


----------



## lesajack (Nov 21, 2012)

Hang in there, I have every knitting magazine I have bought, patterns from everyone (this files a big cabinet in the garage). Not one, but 3 knitting machines, finally sold the weaving loom and spinning wheel. I collect everything but yarn. Knitting needles and crochet hooks organzines in a giant tackle box.
Enjoy..... Guess I better start looking for another new project.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The way I look at it, yarn is like doing the laundry, you can throw everything in the washing machine, and sure enough when you go back to look there is that one sock that didn't get into the machine. AND then to make matters worse, that sock multiplies before you even get everything put away. So keep knitting and working your way through all that yarn, cause it's not going away on it's own


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

definatly notttt


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Be careful of mentioning smoking in the same sentence as knitting... someone just might find a Cause!!!

Sorry but I had to throw this wrench in...In todays world it doesn't take much to start something for those who have nothing better to do with their time than to find fault with other's. 
It does not end until one says "Enough" and sticks to their guns... jmo


----------



## evelene (Oct 9, 2011)

I was given lots and lots of wool from someone whose mother was getting old - this was on top of all the wool I already had (lots and lots - like boxes and boxes). One day I passed such a pretty colour of yarn and had to buy it. I told my daughter and she said "YOU DID WHAT?". She's pretty close to committing me. Oh, well I can do a lot of knitting in the psych. ward.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

evelene said:


> I was given lots and lots of wool from someone whose mother was getting old - this was on top of all the wool I already had (lots and lots - like boxes and boxes). One day I passed such a pretty colour of yarn and had to buy it. I told my daughter and she said "YOU DID WHAT?". She's pretty close to committing me. Oh, well I can do a lot of knitting in the psych. ward.


I don't think so! They won't let you have sharp pointy objects in there. Better just do your binging on the QT and hide the new purchases around the house where nobody will find them. Ask an alcoholic how to do this.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

LaLaWa,
I am so familiar with Little Knits. I have ordered off their site a few times.Never been there. I too am trying to mend my evil ways. But, it is not working fast enough. I bought a knitting machine from a fella that his wife passed and he gave me all the coned yarn. I think his wife bought the store out. So there fore I am trying to downsize. I think I am classified as a hoarder.  I also said I was collecting for my retirement. Now I just want organization!!!!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

If you can't beat them - join them. Now you are a pack rat as well - hehehe.



bmeredith101 said:


> Wow! This is just the beginning?? I have only been knitting about 4 months, bought some books and checked the internet and plunged in. Every mistake is a learning experience and I love it! Now from your replies I realize I'm not in that deep. Yet. Downside - I can never again accuse my husband of being a pack-rat.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Lynda Margaret Ann,
I think when I read the pattern. It said to hold 2 or 3 skeins of yarn together while knitting basket. That will give it some stiffness. I have so much in my favorites. (unorganized it will take a bit to find pattern)


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, Knitting is the best therapy I know!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Hence the third basket. I was at (of all places) Big Lots today and found some smaller skeins (50gm?) in great colors for $1.00 @ so bought 10 of each. One is black with colored flecks here and there and is the standard size I have been using. The other is white with lovely pastel bits here and there but is like a very fine boucle. I am waiting to see how it works up or whether I will have to double it. Well, from my descriptions you can all tell that I am all ambition and very little knowledge. BUT learning all the time.


I have found the exact same yarn at Big Lots here in NY! It works up really well when used with another strand of plain color yarn - esp. for hats and scarves. Have even found fancy skeins at the Dollar Store! I'm not fussy where my yarn comes from, and my stash welcomes all new-comers :lol:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

This is not to be believed! I went to Michaels today to drop off an Afghan for Warm Up America and I was so good....never even went to the yarn section.....I left without buying a thing! Of course, I was in JoAnn's yesterday and I did not go to the yarn there either...I did buy some drawstring fabric and some rip-cord stoppers for a project, but no yarn....I am trying so hard to be good! Of course AC Moore has a huge sale this week, it might not be so easy to stay out of there. My stash is so huge right now I really need to use up a few things before buying more....I know that the Superbowl sales are coming at the LYS very soon so I am trying to wait....we will see how that goes...that is more than six weeks away....this is worse than a DIET!


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah the pure pleasure of amazing fiber, beautiful colours with endless dreams of what can be made with it. I am so glad there is no therapy ... enjoy the experience!!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


There is no end... only more yarn. It factors into the inspirational equation.


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Just be happy, read everything on the subject that interests you & try new techniques and learn learn learn! It's good for you!


----------



## MOM313 (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to the club. Just enjoy!


----------



## Lynda Margaret Ann (Dec 6, 2012)

daleech said:


> Lynda Margaret Ann,
> I think when I read the pattern. It said to hold 2 or 3 skeins of yarn together while knitting basket. That will give it some stiffness. I have so much in my favorites. (unorganized it will take a bit to find pattern)


That makes sense to me. of course as soon as I posted the first reply I checked with Ravely and they have basket patterns but I am sure all the addicted knitters out there would love to see your patterns should you come across them! I personally think that a knitted basket would be so cool to hold PART of my stash! Might keep everyone's eyes and minds off the stash itself!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

(Happily) it doesn't end. I re-took up knitting about 4 years ago with no stash and now.... between buying some yarns with pattern ideas, getting some on clearance just because, my mother and step-mother destashing, yarn swaps at my knitting group, you get the idea. But I love taking the time about once a month and reorganizing and admiring my stash and looking at the colors and textures. Happy Knitting!
Jocelyn


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

ThorPepper said:


> I just hope I don't wake up some morning to a camera crew at my door from the show "Hoarders".


I'm still laughing at that one! Me too!!!


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

My husband has threatened me with calling Hoarders but he is the one who stops at all yarn shops and asks me if I'd like to "check it out." And check it out I do! And buy ... and so it goes. Thank you KP folks. You make me feel normal!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

As I read this, I see that replies to your question now fill in excess of 14 screens in this blog. That should tell you something about the people you have chosen to associate with...the yarn collectors of the world. As in any culture, you will find those who use their collections for good (knitters for charity), those who use them to support their families (craft shows, etc.) and the rest of us, who collect yarn as others collect insects, Faberge eggs and rusted automobile grilles....because we gotta have them. Face it...you're hooked. Now sit back, read your blog and enjoy the good company.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

[as others collect insects, Faberge eggs and rusted automobile grilles....

my granddaughter collects cats whiskers. I was giving her the ones I found from my two cats, but have stopped because that is one collection that is wierd.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> [as others collect insects, Faberge eggs and rusted automobile grilles....
> 
> my granddaughter collects cats whiskers. I was giving her the ones I found from my two cats, but have stopped because that is one collection that is wierd.


Hmmm. Is your granddaughter a member of the Addams Family? I think they had some really weird hobbies if I remember correctly. :wink:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> Okay, I have always had very good self-control. Now I have taken up knitting. I have filled 2 baskets to overflowing with yarn I just had to have and promised no more yarn till at least one of them was emptied. Well, today I got another basket. Is there some kind of therapy for this??


I wish there were a cure but fortunately or unfortunately it only gets worse for some of us.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> ginnyinnr said:
> 
> 
> > [as others collect insects, Faberge eggs and rusted automobile grilles....
> ...


Hmmmmmmm, I'll look into that. If I go over and take the cats whiskers, what will she collect in place of them?


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Buying yarn is safer than buying chocolate...it doesn't show on your hips.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Buying yarn is safer than buying chocolate...it doesn't show on your hips.


How true, what passes the lips, lands on your hips.

But, how do you know how much yarn to buy when you don't have a project in mind? You may not have enough when you find a pattern you'd love to make with the yarn, or you may have a lot left over.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

the only therapy I know of is to keep knitting!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I look at it this way . You know those miraculous tag sales/ yard sales that we read about on KP where someone finds a family selling a recently deceased mother/grandmother/aunt's yarn stash? Well, I'm trying to establish my legacy by growing my stash to the point that I will never ever barely put a dent in it and someone from KP will write about the deal they found after my demise. Hopefully, it will be many years from now so don't ask me for an address.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > Buying yarn is safer than buying chocolate...it doesn't show on your hips.
> ...


Yeah, that's the problem. I have several sets of yarn that are "almost enough for a shawl" or "almost enough for a sweater" 10 skeins sure seems like a reasonable amount to buy when I'm at the yarn store and it's under $2.00 per skein. But then it seems when I get down to actually starting a project it isn't quite enough to start the project without worrying about running out. So it becomes yarn you can't use, since you don't want to use up skeins of it one or two at a time, because it's meant for a bigger project, but then in reality there isn't quite enough for that bigger project.

Like I said, I'm trying to mend my evil ways, by not buying without a project in mind and knowing the yardage I will need.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My husband helped me "organize" my yarn...


Great guy! I had one like him . . .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That happened to me, too. I now have more yarn than I'll ever be able to use in my lifetime! I've put myself on yarn buying restriction!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Mine just grows overnight. Every time I open the spare bedroom door there is more there. Actally there is no room for a bed in there what with dolls, teddies, patterns and my computer in one corner. Ah well at least I can still shut the door if we have visitors.


Stop encouraging growth! Leave the door OPEN!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Buying yarn is safer than buying chocolate...it doesn't show on your hips.[/quote
> 
> :thumbup: Good one! And you can't eat while knitting...so knitting MUST be good for your health!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> ... Quitting smoking was easier ...


I smoked 4 packs a day and stopped on August 14, 1985.

The only time I didn't smoke was when practicing piano, knitting/crocheting/ccs, etc. or sleeping.

I still say SOS ... but for me it means Stash Of Stuff.

My Excel spreadsheet says I have over 18,000 yards of yarn - and that doesn't include all that I recently purchased.

I'm glad to no longer smoke - and happy to be alive and healthy enough to buy more yarn! (when WalMart was selling out their DMC floss I went to every store in my area and purchased more than I'll use if I live to be 5,000 years old - how could I resist at 10¢ a skein!)


----------



## Gogi (May 16, 2012)

I believe I may have already said the following on this post previously, but for the newbies to the site;.....

Coin collectors don't by lollies with their coins, 
Stamp collectors don't post mail with their stamps, 
Why should I do anything with my yarn...fabric...thread (you get the idea  ....)


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh no, too late for you! But the good news is...this IS therapy. What a way to go, huh? LOL


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am not sure there is a cure. I too often look at things and think "I can do that." Or "I can do better." There is always the issue it is not in the color you want, or it is too big/small. Pride in your work and satisfaction of touching such lovely fibers. Dreamy, just touching soft yarns.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Why not do a gradual rainbow of colors? Yes, I know I don't like color work...but what can you do when you're stuck in the house and there are HUGE snowdrifts outside?


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

craftyfifi said:


> Hoots said:
> 
> 
> > Get another basket, and another and another...One can't have too many baskets !
> ...


What is your address? We could start a line that would go from here to China of KP'ers wanting to check out your stash looking for just the right yarn for our next project. Ha Ha


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

My friend used to say she was just storing her latest buy for a friend! It is definitely an addiction.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The only 'cure' I know of is to quit going online, quit reading magazines that show off amazingly tempting yarns, and never even pass near a yarn source, be it a local yarn shop, garage sale, church bazaar, or second-hand store. In other words, become a hermit!
> 
> There are a few KP users who swear to us all that they never have more yarn than needed for what's on the needles and the next project. I can't remember when that last applied to me; it was many decades ago.
> 
> Enjoyment is healthier than worry, so enjoy your every-growing stash!


You hit the nail on the head, Jessica Jean! I know I should pass on stopping in the yarn department, and never go to another yarn shop, but I just can't help myself. For the new knitters/crocheters out there, part of the fun is building your stash. My stash has come in real handy this year for my Christmas gift knitting.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

you know what? I have seen it with my own eyes...yarn breeds like dust bunnies or the regular bunnies too!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

When working, I bought yarn, needlework kits, patterns and said I would have plenty to do when I retired. Said I would not need to buy anything once retired. I also inherited my mothers stash. Donated some to a church. Now that I am retired, working as fast as I can but the stash hasn't gone down because I see more beautiful yarn and just have to have it, especially a sale. My girls don't knit or crochet, it will be up to my DH to figure out what to do with it if I go first. I can't get him to learn.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

No. This IS the therapy. :wink:


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know if there is any kind of therapy for this kind of behavior. LOL... if there is, I need to know aabout it..

I'm addicted badly and I think there is no cure for me..
I have the yarn fever.. I can't go anywhere where I don't have to check out the yarns before I shop for other things..


----------



## EviyRose (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought yarn and knitting, or crocheting was the Thearpy.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I try to give yarn to anyone who asks! Unfortunately I get a lot more requests for knitted items than yarn![/quote]

Oh No! This reply really opened my eyes and I realize now I don't even WANT rehab. In fact when I read it my fingers curled around my mouse, my eyes slid sideways to make sure my small stash was safe and I realized how possesive I have become. I don't care if I EVER knit it all, just knowing it is there is enough. I wish I could be as loving and kind as Amy but it appears I have gone over to the dark side.


----------



## Jacquelyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, I too must confess! Last year I lost my dear husband of 40+yrs. Thru the yrs we played a game, I would buy yarn, bring it home, he would look up when I came through the door and give me that wonderful look that I so miss - the look of "you have got to be crazy!!! More yarn?" You all know the look I am referring to. I would quickly go and put my wonderful treasures of the day away (whatever closet might not be overflowing with yarn is where I would head). He would never say a word and would ask if I had had a good day shopping, etc. It was always the same scenario until one day I purchased so much yarn ( one of those GREAT SALES - JUST CANNOT LEAVE YARN HERE SALES) that when I got home, I hid half of the yarn in my car and only took in half! Well, that was only the beginning! Next thing I knew, I driving a 'yarn mobile'!!!
Some time after my husband passed away, I sold the home and prepared to relocate to live with daughter and family! I was really doing ok until I started to find all the different stashes of yarn I had everywhere!! It was unbelievable!!! At one point I just sat down and looked towards the heavens and laughed so long and hard until I cried!!! I knew my Ray was looking down with his sweet wonderful smile and just shaking his head!! 
Funny, Even now when I am on my own I still don't bring it all in at once--- just too use to driving that 'yarn mobile' I guess!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Jacquelyn said:


> Yes, I too must confess! Last year I lost my dear husband of 40+yrs. Thru the yrs we played a game, I would buy yarn, bring it home, he would look up when I came through the door and give me that wonderful look that I so miss - the look of "you have got to be crazy!!! More yarn?" You all know the look I am referring to. I would quickly go and put my wonderful treasures of the day away (whatever closet might not be overflowing with yarn is where I would head). He would never say a word and would ask if I had had a good day shopping, etc. It was always the same scenario until one day I purchased so much yarn ( one of those GREAT SALES - JUST CANNOT LEAVE YARN HERE SALES) that when I got home, I hid half of the yarn in my car and only took in half! Well, that was only the beginning! Next thing I knew, I driving a 'yarn mobile'!!!
> Some time after my husband passed away, I sold the home and prepared to relocate to live with daughter and family! I was really doing ok until I started to find all the different stashes of yarn I had everywhere!! It was unbelievable!!! At one point I just sat down and looked towards the heavens and laughed so long and hard until I cried!!! I knew my Ray was looking down with his sweet wonderful smile and just shaking his head!!
> Funny, Even now when I am on my own I still don't bring it all in at once--- just too use to driving that 'yarn mobile' I guess!!


Jacquelyn, I love this story. You brought back memories of me and my husband.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

hahaha!! I will never stop never you can't make me hahaha just keep knitting/crocheting...


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

No cure it just keeps on going, I have a box of yarn and a bag full of yarn. Need more storage space and bins.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a story to add. I have been wanting to knit some bath sets. I asked my daughter to bring me a skein of cotton Bernat yarn on sale at Joann's, and stated it did not matter what color, any would do. She went there for some notions. When she returned I received two Red Heart super saver skeins. They were two different shades of brown. I to my baby girl in all of her 24 years of age. Hunny why did you buy me two skeins of brown Red heart yarn? 0.0 No joke this was her true reply. Mom you said brunet yarn but there were too many choices, so i picked those two! 

I have help with my stash growing!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Dear Husband before his death, always smiled and asked
me "how much did you save me today? " Then wanted to see 
all I had bought.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

LindY G said:


> I find if you go out and buy more yarn it helps a LOT.


YOU GUYS R TOOO FUNNY- i get obsessed with buying clothes from the mennonite thrift store i volunteer at
UGH TOO MANY CLOTHES

B U T i don't have the usual vices


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

BPJ What a beautiful memory to have of your beloved husband.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the sweet words, as he is still as dear to me
today as he was all the 52 years we were married. He's been gone 14 years now,but I always know he is watching out for me.Your kind works have made my dear you are a dear thoughtful person,Browniemom


----------



## Geekynurse (Dec 1, 2012)

No therapy 
It will grow until it is a closet, then the closet overflows.... but it is so soft and pretty, I must have it


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

BJI, My pleasure to offer you support. You are blessed to have beautiful memories of your love.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, just because you bought all that gorgeous yarn, you aren't done ;-) Now you've got to buy some wonderful needles, lots of 'em. Then you get to spend hours and hours checking all the free pattern links to be found every day on Knitting Paradise. Then if you have any time left, you get to sit in your favorite chair, put up your feet, grab that yarn and some needles, prop the pattern up beside you, and begin a wonderful journey along with the rest of us. Lucky you!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

dragonkeeper said:


> Welcome to the beginning stages of "SABLE" (Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy) There is no cure or 12-step program for us. It's an addiction that goes beyond anything I've ever seen. We rationalize "But it was on sale" or "I have the perfect pattern for this" We defend our stash "Oh you won't laugh at the amount of yarn I have when you want me to knit something for you" and we make excuses " I don't know what I'm going to do with this yarn, but it's so pretty I have to have it because they may discontinue it and it won't be here when I do find something to do with it" All of the classic excuses are here. There is no fighting it my dear, just give in, relax, buy yarn storage bins, and accept your fate. We are all here to support you in this addiction. We enjoy the company. Welcome to the yarn cult. Enjoy your stash.


Love it!! Couldn't have said it better myself! :thumbup:  :lol: :roll: :wink:  ;-)


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Well, just because you bought all that gorgeous yarn, you aren't done ;-) Now you've got to buy some wonderful needles, lots of 'em. Then you get to spend hours and hours checking all the free pattern links to be found every day on Knitting Paradise. Then if you have any time left, you get to sit in your favorite chair, put up your feet, grab that yarn and some needles, prop the pattern up beside you, and begin a wonderful journey along with the rest of us. Lucky you!!


Love this, too. What a great group we are!


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Knitting IS the therapy!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Well, just because you bought all that gorgeous yarn, you aren't done ;-) Now you've got to buy some wonderful needles, lots of 'em. Then you get to spend hours and hours checking all the free pattern links to be found every day on Knitting Paradise. Then if you have any time left, you get to sit in your favorite chair, put up your feet, grab that yarn and some needles, prop the pattern up beside you, and begin a wonderful journey along with the rest of us. Lucky you!!


OMG!!!!!!this is exactly what happened to me!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

WELL lol ---we are right to create!!! 
i believe we are made in the image of our creator Jesus so we ''CREATE'' 
GOOD EXCUSE HUH?


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> WELL lol ---we are right to create!!!
> i believe we are made in the image of our creator Jesus so we ''CREATE''
> GOOD EXCUSE HUH?


Well put. That is the way I have always explained that special time while painting and the painting seems to be telling me what to do next. All the world recedes and I feel that The Great Creator is sharing a little of His great love for creation with me. Blessed moment!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

None that works!


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only thing I can say is You ARE A ture Knitter.Not one unless you have more yarn then you can use.


----------

